# Chuck Adams rest



## 22 pointer (Feb 4, 2007)

Chuck has always tried to keep it simple and shoots fingers, what type of rest does he shoot, I can never tell from the pictures of his bow?


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Nap Flipper rest according to his articles. He writes alot in Bow and Arrow. Joe Bell the editor is a finger shooter as well.


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*rest*

i read one of his articles and he shoot NAP center rest not one with the flipper. he muffs about 6 up and shoots each one. now he carries tehm with hinm every where. so if one breaks puts another on and back in business.


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

He always used to use a flipper II with a plunger. Now that the newer bows have a deeper center shot the flipperII won't work. From pics I have seen it lookes like a plungerrest,and there is a Nap thunderhead comercial that shows him shooting. I have studied that commercial everytime it comes on because like you guys I want to know what he is shooting. It looks like an NAP plungerrest to me. Because you can see the big thumbnut that hold it on and the silver barrel and the little rubber cap that covers the end. I cann't beleive he would just use a centerrest He's a big tuning freak. But i would not put it past him to get one to work for him.


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Sorry, the plunger rest is the one I was speeking to. I can give you the publication date and volume to the fingers vs release with Randy Ulmer if anyone is interested.


----------

